
BrazilJS Day 2 – The biggest JavaScript conference live stream - fagnerbrack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTrIi4YQ1As
======
fagnerbrack
If you are seeing this after the stream ended, they will post the recorded
talks later on their channel on Youtube with English subtitles (there are a
lot of english talks among portuguese ones):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/BrazilJS](https://www.youtube.com/user/BrazilJS)

The recording of Day 1 you can find here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ0XV9W4nHw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ0XV9W4nHw)

List of talks:
[https://braziljs.org/conf?lang=en](https://braziljs.org/conf?lang=en) (Time
on GMT -3: [http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/brazil/sao-
paulo](http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/brazil/sao-paulo))

